
Wirecard says €1.9bn of cash is missing - thefounder
https://www.ft.com/content/1e753e2b-f576-4f32-aa19-d240be26e773
======
underyx
Invisibilia, an NPR show, ran an episode last week on a case of Wirecard's
onslaught of intimidation and pressure on a short seller looking into shady
Wirecard dealings: [https://www.npr.org/2020/06/02/868001948/trust-
fall](https://www.npr.org/2020/06/02/868001948/trust-fall)

Wirecard's tactics included a disinformation campaign smearing the target's
reputation with false accusations, following and photographing the target,
sending 'bodyguards' to intimidate the target at his home, and a constant flow
of sophisticated phishing attempts.

~~~
jjeaff
Definitely a red flag. I can't imagine a legitimate company doing something
like that. Although the eBay executives ordeal is close.

------
teruakohatu
If you don't have an FT subscription:

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/wirecard-shares-plunge-
aft...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/wirecard-shares-plunge-after-saying-
auditor-cant-find-billions-of-missing-cash-2020-06-18)

------
hef19898
There were so many fishy things going, I am by no means surprised. When a
company starts sueing journalists, in Wirecards case the FT, over negtive
reporting, it is a alarm bell.

When said comany gets indicted by financial watchdogs and auditors refuse to
sign off balance sheets, well, things don't look to good.

------
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://outline.com/WwRNkE](https://outline.com/WwRNkE)

------
the-dude
Non paywalled for me :
[https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/wirecard-
says...](https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/wirecard-says-1-9bn-
of-cash-is-missing-1.4282352)

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Who cares? Bail them out, like the other banks since 2008, too! Equal rights
for all!

 _PEANUTS!_

